# Mini Review: LTT Lazy Leather & Leather Protect



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

After reading some heated posts regarding leather care, and needing to get some products for my cars (and home if possible) I ordered 2 products from JudyB...

1. Lazy Leather - _"...an easy clean and care poduct that is excellent for new leather and regular maintenance of leather that is in good condition."_

2. Leather protect - _"Regular use of Leather Protect will help to resist the effects of dye transfer, body oils and general soiling...."_










They were £30 for 2 x 250ml bottles incl postage and arrived today, so thought I'd try them.

Test car is my Saab 9-3 Convertible with parchment (cream) leather. Car is 9 months old and the leather has never been cleaned. It has a lot of use, including kids in the back, lots of roof down time etc so was in need of a clean. IT WAS NOT VERY DIRTY and although it had a few light marks and scuffs etc it was not what 99% of the car owning population would describe as dirty :lol: Judy had advised me that if the leather was very really dirty then i would need a stronger cleaner but I thought I was safe with this.
*
Lazy Leather*

This is a very watery/milky liquid that is simply sprayed on the seats with a pump sprayer. Spray and wipe in circles with a cloth. Very easy to use and no smell i could detect and after wiping well it left no residue. I found it removed all the marks and scuffs etc when a little elbow grease was applied, and after doing the entire car, the MF showed some light soiling. Apart from the removal of the marks/scuffs etc there was no dramatic change in appearance but I didnt expect there to be. I dont think this is going to be the right product for filthy leather, based on the effort needed for a few stubborn marks, but then it is not marketed for that purpose  I guess it took 20 mins or so to do the entire car and door inserts.

*Leather Protect*

This looks identical to Lazy leather but simply sprays on and is then spread over with a cloth. Really couldn't be any easier. Takes a few mins to dry and has no smell and doesn't leave any obvious residue. Final finish was just a clean, smooth finish with the original lustre - no gloss etc from the product. Only time will tell if this helps reduce soiling but as it took 5 mins to do the entire 4 seats and door cards it cant exactly hurt....

I have used ***** Treat for leather in the past and it left a VERY slick and shiny finish, certainly very different to this product. I'm not going to get into the debate about which type of products are better, but will say i was happy with the finish from the Leather Protect :thumb:

*Overall*

Easy and quite quick to use. Removed light soiling and left a natural, standard finish. Based on product usage, I reckon 250ml of Lazy Leather will do a typical 4 seat car around 12-15 times depending on soiling and the Leather Protect around 20 times. I certainly see myself using this on more in-depth interior details of my cars every few months :thumb:

All I need now is a magic cleaner to get the bl**dy marks off that damned textured parchment vinyl all over the interior :wall:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sounds very good and nice and easy to use. I was thinking of giving it a try also :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Glyn - give Judy a call. She's very helpful and the service is good.

I dont have lots of cleaners/protectors etc to compare this to, but it did the job for me.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have placed an order :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

no blaming me if you think it's crap :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm impressed with both of the products, although, with Judy's advice on leather care, I was expecting her products to have more of an edge over other leather products currently on the market. So in a way I was dissapointed.

But still, both good products


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Good info, Bigpikle. You probably should have invested in the leather shampoo and the protector, as the L.L. is sort of a 2-in-1 product. The shampoo would be a more effective cleaner.  

I haven't used LTT's cleaning / protection products yet, but I did buy a few bottles of Leather Aroma and I like it very much. I mist it on the headliner and the raised carpet in the middle of the rear. I'm not sure how long it lasts, as you get used to the smell.... but it is evident after more than two weeks, according to my passengers. They don't add the aroma to their products because it does have an oil base in it. 

So thumbs up also for LTT Leather Aroma:thumb: 

Cheers
Sweepy


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Sweepy said:


> Good info, Bigpikle. You probably should have invested in the leather shampoo and the protector, as the L.L. is sort of a 2-in-1 product. The shampoo would be a more effective cleaner.
> 
> I haven't used LTT's cleaning / protection products yet, but I did buy a few bottles of Leather Aroma and I like it very much. I mist it on the headliner and the raised carpet in the middle of the rear. I'm not sure how long it lasts, as you get used to the smell.... but it is evident after more than two weeks, according to my passengers. They don't add the aroma to their products because it does have an oil base in it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip.

We talked about the shampoo, but I was really after something quick and easy for light cleaning. I only do my cars and they are kept pretty clean, so I didnt really see a need for a shampoo. I will look at it should I need something with more cleaning action though :thumb:


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Is the leather aroma the same smell as gliptone conditioner? or different?

Cheers


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Andy M said:


> Is the leather aroma the same smell as gliptone conditioner? or different?
> 
> Cheers


there was NO scent of any note in these products, so cant help with this one..... neat it has a slight disinfectant smell but nothing that you notice when applying.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

OK mate thanks, I'll await Sweepys opinion


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Andy,

sorry I haven't used gliptone so I can't compare. LTT's is nice though. Its got a sort of cedar smell more than that "vegetable" smell that some leather scents have.

Cheers
Sweepy.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds nice mate think I might order some


----------

